# lets see some boating pictures or swimming pictures



## michigan22 (May 18, 2016)

lets see some boating pictures or swimming pictures


----------



## mike385 (Jul 23, 2016)

This is my new to me 05 ranger 521 DVX that I brought to my stable in April.


----------



## row.man (Sep 11, 2016)

I have built many kayaks over the years, my latest ones are built out of XPS foam from home depot / Lowe's. I designed a 12 foot kayak that is becoming popular, it was originally created for my parents as they cannot lift their heavy plastic kayaks anymore, but has proven to be easy to paddle and stable for fishing.
I just created it three years ago, and tried it out for a year before sharing it with the world last year.
Currently I have a list of 16 Sawfish kayaks afloat or under construction. Google "sawfish kayak" for the complete details.
I just gave my parents their own Sawfish this past spring, here we are paddling together along with my kids in their own shorter foam kayaks I created, a design I call Clownfish, and my oldest in the kayak she built herself under my direction.
the yellow ones are sawfish, the yellow and blue is my original sawfish.


----------

